# Getting Ugly...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Pack is down 27-9...not looking good. Lots of pressure on Rodgers and he's been holding the ball too long. Dallas is obviously the better team right now...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

There goes the perfect season, oh well, 15-1 ain't too bad!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's early...but they needed humbling. I guess Al Harris is probably out for the season...his spleen. Might be the end of his time in GB


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome back to earth PUKERS. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Getting Ugly.....that's a short trip for the Pukers! :beer:


----------

